
Half of England is owned by less than 1% of the population - firebacon
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/apr/17/who-owns-england-thousand-secret-landowners-author
======
vivekd
Whoever has will be given more, and they will have an abundance. Whoever does
not have, even what they have will be taken from them

Matthew 25:29

This reminds me of the power law that Peter Thiel talks about. He says that in
any given field, a few people will dominate and the rest will get nothing. In
Theil's example, one or two companies will dominate a given market while
everyone else scrambles after a small piece of the pie.

But this seems to apply to other areas too. For example, a small group of
composers wrote most of the repertoire of classical music that's played, while
the rest of the composers are forgotten and hardly played. And of those
composers, it's only a small number of their works that is widely played.

It seems to be a rule of the world that distribution is unequal, a small group
of people do everything and the rest do almost nothing. A small group of
people get everything, the rest get almost nothing.

~~~
HeavenBanned
Pareto Principle.

------
anon46121
Not really surprised. Farmers are less than 1% of the population and most land
is farm land.

~~~
zamazingo
The subtitle of tfa:

> Research by author reveals corporations and aristocrats are the biggest
> landowners

~~~
geezerjay
Among the corporations how many are agriculture corporations?

------
perilunar
Appalling really. It's almost as if those Georgists are onto something.

~~~
ErotemeObelus
Could you imagine wanting to rename every male and female "George"? Those
Georgists are once more on their throne, one bony hand clutching their
terrible rods.

~~~
perilunar
?? Not talking about the Kings George I-VI, but
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgism)

~~~
ErotemeObelus
I was making an absurdist joke. I double-checked the style guidelines and you
are allowed to make absurdist jokes.

